# 24" & 120hz Gaming Monitor



## Baumkrone (21. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem relativ günstigen, 24Zoll Monitor mit 120hz. Er sollte vorallem fürs zocken was taugen.
Das Budget liegt so bei max 250€. Gibts es da überhaupt einen brauchbaren Monitor mit diesen Eigenschaften?


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Nik1991 (21. Januar 2012)

*ASUS VG236HE, 23" ab €228,77*

*http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tft-monitore/asus-vg236he/test/asus_vg236he,129,2318595.html
*

*
*


----------



## Baumkrone (21. Januar 2012)

gäbe es noch günstigere (zb unter 200euro) die auch gut sind? wäre ja schön wenn man den ein oder anderen euro sparen kann und dennoch ein gutes gerät hat


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

gibt nur ein gerät, und das ist eins der ersten 3d monitore.

aber für den preis von 149€ kann man da wohl nicht viel falsch machen.
Acer G245HQtbid Full HD-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Baumkrone (22. Januar 2012)

Ist der denn auch gut zum zocken? Denn wenn er eins der ersten Modelle ist, können da ja einige Schwächen drin sein.


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

der ist optimal zum zocken.
kannst es doch kaufen und testen, wenns dir nicht gefällt schickt es wieder zurück.

oder noch besser, du kaufst 2 verschieden monitore und testest sie beide.
den, der dir nicht gefällt schickst einfach wieder zurück.

hast denn eine nvidia karte und brille?
sonst geht kein 3d


----------



## Baumkrone (22. Januar 2012)

Jo habe eine Nvidia Karte (gtx 560ti) aber ich werde den Bildschirm erst mal für den 2D Betrieb nutzen. Später erst würde ich mir ein Kit anschaffen und dann 3D zocken.

Mir geht es nur nebensächlich um den 3D Nutzen.


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2012)

Schaue mal in den MP gebe da einen BenQ XL2410T ab gibt nix besseres im Moment


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2012)

> Jo habe eine Nvidia Karte (gtx 560ti) aber ich werde den Bildschirm erst mal für den 2D Betrieb nutzen. Später erst würde ich mir ein Kit anschaffen und dann 3D zocken.
> Mir geht es nur nebensächlich um den 3D Nutzen.


 
Du musst halt damit rechnen, das bei 3D deine FPS ca. halbiert werden. Da kann die GTX560Ti schnell an ihr Limit kommen. Gerade bei hohen Details und max. Auflösung.


----------



## yell (23. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte mir auch mal den Acer G245HQ anschauen. Hast Du schon Erfahrungen damit? Im Netz findet man ja recht wenig. Kann der 120Hz im 2D-Betrieb?


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2012)

Zu einem Acer würde ich nicht greifen. Wenn dir 3D egal ist, dann noch eher zu einem Samsung. Ansonsten halt BenQ (BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland). Acer hat meiner Meinung nach zuviele Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## Richtschütze (6. März 2012)

Nik1991 schrieb:


> *ASUS VG236HE, 23" ab €228,77*
> 
> *http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tft-monitore/asus-vg236he/test/asus_vg236he,129,2318595.html
> *


 Wo kann man den denn bestellen?
Der is nirgends bestellbar, lieferbar noch sonstiges..


----------



## jupph (6. März 2012)

Der ist wohl noch nicht erschienen.
Allerdings scheint er von den technischen Daten dem  vg276h gleich, nur das er kein 3D Vision Kit hat (keine Brille, kein Sender).


----------



## jo214 (6. März 2012)

Ne genau das Gegenteil dachte auch is kein Problem den zu bekommen aber doch es ist eins der asus wird nicht mehr produziert daher muss man gucken ob man Glück hat und noch iwo Restbestände bekommt


----------



## jo214 (6. März 2012)

http://www.innova24.biz/ItemDetail.aspx?shitemid=654867 vllt hat man dort noch Glück.


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2012)

Jup! Das ist offiziell von asus bestätigt. Jetzt liegt es an den Händlern. Vllt können die noch ein paar besorgen.


----------



## Richtschütze (7. März 2012)

Bei Innova gibts auch keine mehr. Dort sollte man aber auch nicht kaufen wenn man auf usermeinungen hört. Oder mal hier probieren:
58,4cm (23") ASUS VG236HE LCD Monitor 3D-fähig - HiQ24 Onlineshop - Aus Liebe zur Hardware!

Bin jetzt aber auf den benq xl2420t aus.
In einen shop der auch pixelfehlertests anbietet für 29,95€ wollte ich den benq bestellen aber ohne den test machen zu lassen von der firma. Die frau sagte man kann ihn dann nicht mehr zurückbringen wenn der moni pixelfehler hat.. Wie blöd ist das denn ?!


----------



## htgns (8. März 2012)

Die kann dir sagen was sie will. Wenn du ihn übers I-net bestellst hast du IMMER ein 14 tägiges Wiederrufsrecht. Sollte der also nen Pixelfehler haben, einpacken zurückschicken und fertig.


----------

